# [V]Bioshock PC Steelbook



## battlefielder13 (23. Februar 2009)

hallo,
verkaufe die Steelbook Edition von Bioshock für PC,der Zustand der Verpackung,sowie DVD ist super.Preislich hätte ich mir 12€ inkl. dafür vorgestellt.


----------



## battlefielder13 (24. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## battlefielder13 (25. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## battlefielder13 (26. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## battlefielder13 (27. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## battlefielder13 (1. März 2009)

*push*


----------



## Batze (2. April 2009)

battlefielder13 am 23.02.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> verkaufe die Steelbook Edition von Bioshock für PC,der Zustand der Verpackung,sowie DVD ist super.Preislich hätte ich mir 12€ inkl. dafür vorgestellt.



Huhu
Also für 10€ inklusive Versand  würde ich es nehmen.


----------



## battlefielder13 (5. April 2009)

Sie haben Post.


----------



## Batze (6. April 2009)

Sie haben auch Post.   

Kann eigendlich zu hier. Die Euros hab ich gerade durch die Leitung gejagt.


----------



## sandman2003 (6. April 2009)

Batze am 06.04.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben auch Post.
> 
> Kann eigendlich zu hier. Die Euros hab ich gerade durch die Leitung gejagt.




schickst mir auch nen paar?


----------



## Batze (7. April 2009)

sandman2003 am 06.04.2009 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Batze am 06.04.2009 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was biedeste denn so für 11 Euronen


----------



## sandman2003 (7. April 2009)

Batze am 07.04.2009 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 06.04.2009 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




guck mal in deinen PM 

wegen graka


----------

